# My Avus QS gets a detail.



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Left the QS with a friend on the weekend for a detail. I am over the moon with the results it looks great imo.

I've copied a thread he made for another forum if anyone is interested -

"I was recently contacted by @TomSx and asked to detail his lovely Audi TT QS.

The car was dropped off on Friday evening ready to be tackled on Saturday.

Few shots beforehand:


















































































First impressions, fair amount of tar and fall out but nothing too serious.

Bare with me here, I got pretty carried away, so my progress photos are few and far between..

Started off with snow foaming with AF Avalanche. Left to Dwell for a while and then removed by pressure washer.

I then moved onto the wheels, cleaned with AF Imperial and a variety of brushes, including the new Daytona Speed-Master.



















Arches and tyres sprayed and agitated with AF Verso




























Wheels and arches rinsed, then on to washing using 2BM with AF Lather and Citrus power for the grills etc before decontamination.




























Rinsed and on to decontamination.. Used AF ObliTARate, which took a couple of hits to complete remove all tar build up and AF Iron-Out.
































































Rinsed and on to the clay.. Used AF Clay and Glide, didn't pick too much up.



















Re-washed with AF Lather and dabbed dry.

I then moved on to the engine bay, this was heavily soiled in grime, grease and dirt. I used AF Verso 1:3 and a variety of brushes. Dressed the plastics with AF Revive.










Due to the colour, I decided my weapon of choice would be the AF Tripple and Tough Coat combo.



















Exhausts polished with AF Mercury.



















Windows Cleaned with AF Crystal, hoovered the interior and cleaned the seals and plastics with AF Total.

Wheels protected with AF Mint Rims, Tyres dressed with AF Satin and Arches dressed with AF Dressle.

Gave the car a final wipedown with Finale and took it round the corner for a few shots:


















































































[IMG}https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7325/13521762204_09a1b87ca6_c.jpg[/img]
































































I really enjoyed my time with the car, it's a lovely bit of kit and I am pretty smitten with it.. Again apologies for the slight lack of progress shots.

Enjoy,
Lawro"


----------



## common fault (Aug 17, 2013)

Lovely, very good right up  
well done, very nice motor you've got here 

D


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job and a lot of work it's only really worth doing on the avus ones :wink:


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks 

A couple more post clean phone pics -


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice job, but I would have been embarrassed to have my car in that state beforehand, especially the engine bay.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job ! Looks mint !

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Danny1 said:


> Nice job, but I would have been embarrassed to have my car in that state beforehand, especially the engine bay.


Lol it gets used. Probably one the highest mileage QS's on here..


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looks smart, really like that avus colour. You're missing a few engine bay bolts :wink:


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Brendanb86 said:


> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Looks smart, really like that avus colour. You're missing a few engine bay bolts :wink:


Lol!  Hopefully once they arrive and with the lighter evenings I can get them fitted.

Plus I need to give the inlet mani a good sanding and clean.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Tom
Think I passed you on Sunday afternoon, I was driving towards Winscombe from Banwell, but not in my TT.
Nice QS by the way, mine is also Avus Silver but only a standard 225.
Ray


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

raynewell said:


> Tom
> Think I passed you on Sunday afternoon, I was driving towards Winscombe from Banwell, but not in my TT.
> Nice QS by the way, mine is also Avus Silver but only a standard 225.
> Ray


Would have been me I suspect mate. Early afternoon? I have family in Winscombe and had popped up the gorge.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes was early afternoon shame to miss a drive out in the TT but on Mothers day duty so needed four seats for wife, daughter and partner. As a matter of interest where do you have your car serviced?


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Yep I'd popped in to see me Nan and then was off back to see Mother and Step mother.. Busy day.

I have my car serviced at - http://www.danturnerauto.co.uk/

I find him excellent and was trained as an Audi Master technician.


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Tom


----------



## nicksttv6 (Aug 25, 2011)

Top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

nick.


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Car looks great well done on the clean and great pics too.

The wheels look great I cant wait to get mine re-furbed

J.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

TBH you could have done that yourself in a few hours or less, hope it was a freebie! Looks good though.


----------

